# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ThinkPad спасает от штормов и бурь

## Labs

Погода склонна объединять людей. Семьи вместе наблюдают за вспышками грозовой молнии из темных подъездов, а соседи помогают друг другу выбраться из сугробов после сильного снегопада. В то же время, погода – особенно в экстремальных своих проявлениях – может нести большую опасность. Ученые находятся в постоянном поиске лучших способов прогнозирования смерчей до того, как они принесут большие разрушения.
Этот поиск объединил более чем 100 специалистов Центра изучения экстремальных погодных явлений в октябре 2009 года, побудив их провести уникальное исследование закономерностей поведения торнадо в семи штатах США, на территории в 500 000 кв. миль (более 1 000 000 кв. км). Эксперимент по определению источников ротации торнадо Вихрь-2 (VORTEX2) был реализован общими усилиями правительства, научных, некоммерческих и международных организаций, таких как Национальный научный фонд и Национальная ассоциация океанов и атмосферы (NOAA).
""
В чем его цель? Как можно точнее предсказывать появление торнадо, их силу, длительность, направление и, как следствие, спасать человеческие жизни. Крупнейший в своем роде проект, Вихрь-2 обошелся в $11,9 миллионов и собрал невероятное количество эмпирических данных.


Команда располагала примерно 40 транспортными средствами и 70 метеоприборами, которые позволяли максимально подробно отслеживать стихийные погодные явления. Однако исследователям необходимо было также быстро и качественно анализировать полученные данные вне зависимости от места дислокации.


Основную массу информационных операций охотники за бурями совершали с помощью ноутбуков Lenovo ThinkPad, десктопа ThinkCentre, мониторов ThinkVision и нетбуков IdeaPad. Вооруженные этими мощными инструментами, ученые могли обрабатывать миллионы мегабайтов данных, только что полученных «в поле». Техника достойно выдержала испытание, успешно координируя людей, транспорт и коммуникационные потоки.


«Это, вне всякого сомнения, самый масштабный в истории проект по исследованию торнадо – по количеству участников, привлеченных организаций и задействованного оборудования», ‒ уверен метеоролог и президент Центра изучения экстремальных погодных явлений (CSWR), Джошуа Вурман (Joshua Wurman).


Возглавляли линейку надежные переносные ноутбуки ThinkPad с корпусом из магниевого сплава, встроенными сканерами отпечатков пальцев и противоударными жесткими дисками с возможностью шифрования данных. Для тестирования и мониторинга метеостанций в полях, а также сбора данных с десятков приборов, 
установленных на пути следования урагана, использовался ThinkPad T400, а для оценки ущерба среди обломков, оставленных ураганом, ученые носили с собой легковесный ThinkPad X200. В машинах спецтехники, мчавшихся вслед за ураганом, ThinkPad W500 отвечал за навигацию, определение местоположения и составление карт, а ThinkPad W700 анализировал и выводил на экран графические и видеоданные без помощи настольного компьютера. Венчал эту батарею устройств настольный компьютер ThinkCentre M58p, установленный на мобильной радарной системе Вурмана Doppler on Wheels и служивший центром управления.


«Чтобы осилить проект такого масштаба, нам необходима была в высшей степени крепкая и надежная компьютерная техника, – говорит Джошуа Вурман. – Устройства Lenovo помогли нам гораздо лучше понять суть и причины стихийных природных явлений, внести в них некоторую предсказуемость». 


А более высокий уровень точности означает большее количество спасенных жизней.

----------

